# [Oracle] Name der "aktuellen" Datenbank ermitteln



## Thomas Darimont (6. April 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ihr, wie ich gerade, mal wissen wollt wie ihr den Namen der Datenbank herausbekommt, an die Ihr gerade angemeldet seid jedoch kein keinen Connectionstring etc. habt. Dazu müsst ihr einfach die folgende Abfrage absetzen:

```
SELECT dbid, name
FROM v$database;
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Exceptionfault (6. April 2005)

v$database sehe ich aber nur mit DBA Rechten. Besser wäre hier


```
SELECT * FROM GLOBAL_NAME;
```

das sieht jeder User.


----------

